# Country style pork ribs



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Whats yalls go to method for bone in country style ribs?

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Treysdaddy (Oct 4, 2010)

I would probably smoke them now that I have a smoker. I used to grill them most of the way done and put them in a covered pan with some bbq sauce on them and put them in the oven. I'd put them on about 250 for a couple of hours. I've served large church dinners like that with no complaints.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

3-2-1
3 hours on smoke at 225
2 hours wrapped in foil at 225
1 hour on smoke at 225


Great everytime!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

My wife does a killer country style rib in crab boil. There are several out there if you do a google search.

First she boils the ribs in crab boil. Then puts them on a baking sheet and covers them with a barbecue sauce that is heavy on horseradish. She broils them.

Man they are good and different than just smoking. For country style this is usually my favorite.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

country style I deep fry!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

This may sound weird but they turn out fantastic everytime and I only do this with country style. I boil them in 50/50 apple cider and water until tender. Then let them cool.

Then I cover in bbq sauce and Grill until they look good. 

Baby backs I use the 3-2-1 method

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Country style ribs are very user friendly. Very hard to mess up and are good with various cooking techniques. 

I like to use them for tacos. Coat with a rub heavy in paprika, chili powder and cumin. Smoke at 225-250 for about 3 hours (time depends on thickness) until tender. cube up and put on a corn tortilla with cilantro, onion, avocado and a squeeze of lime.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Country style ribs are basically pork chops. They are not even ribs. The bone is the shoulder blade which has been saw cut. 

Best for grilling, as opposed to low and slow smoking. Long, slow smokes typically make them tough and dry.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I have seen them cut from the loin or the shoulder. At least, that is how Kroger rolls. If they are cut from the shoulder, they have enough fat and connective tissue that a long slow cook will result in tender, not dry food. cut from the loin? not so much. Don't take them past 145 internal or just grill.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Call them what you want but they are best as a low and slow with moisture cook to me


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

They really are a great cut and I really don't know why I don't cook them more.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Here is the finish shot of some country style ribs I cooked last week. They were honestly more pork steaks but from a boston butt. About 3/4" thick. Used my homemade rub based on Mike Mill's Magic dust with some tweaks. Cooked on my UDS at about 275 for just under 3 hours. As long as the steaks are cut from the boston butt, they can handle longer cooks and stay tender and juicy. Try to do that with CSR's that are cut from the loin and you will end up with some dry tasteless pork. Meat was chopped up and used in tacos with pico de gallo and avocado. Excellent.


----------

